# Exploring new hardware



## balanga (Feb 17, 2018)

I've recently got hold of a Samsung TV Box and am intrigued as to what it runs on. Is there any way I can use FreeBSD to find out?

I guess I could see if it tries to get an IP address from pfSense to start with...


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Feb 18, 2018)

I have little experience exploring black boxes, but I think I'd use wireshark to start.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 18, 2018)

In USA, TV watch you;

Now even the TVs are allegedly spying on you

Weeping Angel and Samsung Smart TV's


----------



## balanga (Feb 18, 2018)

After rummaging around I see that it is a Samsung SMT-C7100 - a Tivo box in some places is described as a Cisco router. 
It doesn't seem to be looking for an IP address, so I guess it must establish a cable connection with the ISP. I did see some references to Linux on the hard disk when I took it out, but I don't know if it's possible to boot it up from USB. I can't work out what processor it uses, but the specs say it uses Tivo middleware.

I wonder if it uses u-Boot to boot in which case I might be able to connect up a serial cable...


----------



## balanga (Feb 18, 2018)

According to this it is a Series4 TiVo box 

CPU: Broadcom BCM7413 400MHZ dual core 1100 Dhrystone MIPS vs. TiVo HD's 400 DMIPS


----------

